# From Italy to Malaysia..without a job!



## claireb87 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

my name is Chiara, I'm Italian ad I'm 26. At the beginning of 2014 my boyfriend will be transferred to KL and I will follow him few months later.

I am an Aerospace Engineer with 2years of experience in Customer Support Engineering.

Do you have any advices on where and when to start sending my CVs? We will be living in Shah Alam/Petaling Jaya and I know there are plenty of companies there. But which are willing to pay for my work visa?

Is there any of you who was successful in finding a job over there without having been transferred?

Thank you so much!
Chiara


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

You can try airasia.com or Welcome to Malaysia Airlines - Experience Award-Winning Malaysian Hospitality | Malaysia Airlines

I believe there is some sort of contact information or email you could write to them.


----------

